# St John's Church Colwick Nottingham Jan 2011



## sidsabbath (Jan 23, 2011)

The original Church of St. John the Baptist, Colwick, still stands near to Colwick Hall, at one end of the area well known today as Colwick Park

Since it ceased to be used as a Church, it has become what is called a ‘controlled ruin’ in the custody of the Nottingham City Council. The roof was removed, and the walls were capped to prevent decay of the stone work which would make it dangerous.

The Hall still stands, close by the Trent and a restaurant now. The Byron family who lived there moved to Newstead, and by the early 1900’s the church, which had served a very large Parish area, had become altogether disused.

A bishop’s Commission decided that a new church should replace it in Colwick, nearer to Netherfield, where most folk now lived. But there was much discontent from the people on the hill, overlooking Colwick and the Trent Vale. So within a year or two a second Commission was set up, and it decided that a small chapel might be built as a daughter church to the new church of St. John’s in Colwick itself, to serve the folk living in what was then called Colwick-on-the-Hill.

In 1939 the lead was removed from the roof and put towards the war effort.

There isn't a great deal to see here, but if you like ruined churches, then this might float your boat.

Enjoy 


Looking up to where the bells were once housed







Stairs to top of tower






Inside main church looking up where roof used to be at tower. 






Looking in to the church from the tower
























Thanks for looking.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 24, 2011)

I like this. Really like the 'controlled ruin' idea...I haven't heard that expression before. Great to see that saplings are growing up around it and that it's allowed to decay gracefully.


----------



## BahrainPete (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats a great set of pics, and I particularly like the shot through the arch towards the bell tower with the undergrowth dominating. Excellent.


----------



## nelly (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice photos Sid.

And 100% un-chavved, which is surprising as I assume that it's not fenced

Nelly


----------



## sidsabbath (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. 
Nelly, the grounds to this place are open, but the ruin itself is all fenced off. I was lucky enough to visit on a day that a piece of fencing was missing!!!! I presume maybe for repair as this site is supprisingly un-chavved


----------



## Amiee (Jan 25, 2011)

Great Pics, 

Have to say Iv not got that close to the building before. But have been down a few times just mulling around that area as a "young un".

Very suprised its not been touched tbh.


----------



## losttom (Jan 25, 2011)

Did you get up the tower? i gave up about halfway when i went last year sometime- was like a giant bird poo filled nest!!


----------



## possessed (Feb 2, 2011)

Good first report


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 3, 2011)

I like this one too.

Thanks for sharing


----------

